# Regulatory Compliance Category > Labour Relations and Legislation Forum >  Claiming UIF on Retirement

## *A*

A number of staff are retiring soon and I was informed that they can claim UIF upon retirement, provided certain terms and conditions are met.

Is this true and what are these terms and conditions?
 :Confused:

----------


## geraldenek

The UIF legislation changed a few years ago in that you can no longer claim if you resign.  There used to be a UI-2.11 form if you do but that does not exist anymore.

  Logically if you think about it early retirement – it is your own benefit you are creating whereas UIF is there to support people who are fired, maternity leave, contracts ended and if employees are bankrupt.

  If you retire because of age – you can claim from the pension fund.

----------

*A* (24-Aug-11)

----------


## pete999

Claiming UIF on Retirement - Does anyone know the correct position on this because the above answer contradicts what I have seen in practice. We had two
employees retire last year and they both successfully claimed UIF for the full period. I had an employee yesterday bring through a benefits check list point 8 on that 
list requires form UI2.11 WEF 8/11/2007 - Voluntary Retirement. What is this form I cannot find it anywhere on the internet?

----------

